# The cyclope : a micarta/G10 scorpion



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello, :wave:
here is my last slingshot.
It's inspired by the Bill Hays's scorpion. :bowdown:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a nice one


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is nice!


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

So nice, tell us about your materials. -CD


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow that's gorgeous!!


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you! 



> tell us about your materials.


Micarta (2 colors) and G10, Bonded with epoxy 2 componed
Heated in a baking oven at 50 ° Celsius for 2 hours :thumbsup:


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow. That is seriously nice. The combination of wood and synthetics is great, but I really love the shaping. Wow. :blink:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

OOOOH! That's Purdy! :headbang:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats beautiful dude.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks nice work


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Wonderful build composition...thank you! I know nothing about finishing micarta, is it just sanded till you reach a desired luster? -CD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Magnifique!!!


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you 



> is it just sanded till you reach a desired luster


Yes, it's like G10.

At the end, for the finishes, I rub it with a cloth (like blue jeans).


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great looking slingshot and build pics! Nice execution.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great! I love micarta.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Very inspiring, great look and nice craftsmanship


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll have to agree....beautiful!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow! You did a great job with that!

Tom


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Pshhh, that is smoking


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful work :wub:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats beautiful dude.


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

welcome and that's some seriously high class work! SSOTM candidate for sure


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

> SSOTM candidate for sure


May be.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

like it


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

wad said:


> Hello, :wave:
> here is my last slingshot.
> It's inspired by the Bill Hays's scorpion. :bowdown:


Very nice


----------

